# Installation hangs on uart1



## Oko (Dec 17, 2013)

I am trying to install amd64 9.2 on a modestly powerful Super Micro server (64 cores (Opteron), 128 GB of RAM). The vanilla FreeBSD installer just hangs on the uart1 line. I tried PC-BSD but it hangs on the same spot.

Have you guys seen this before?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2013)

Try turning off the serial ports in the BIOS. It's also possible the BIOS is set to use one of the serial ports as a console so you can change BIOS settings via a serial connection. You might want to turn that off too.


----------



## Oko (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi @SirDice,

You were right on the money! I have turned off the serial ports in the BIOS and the uart problem has disappeared. However the problems with ACPI are now exposed. The booting stops at 
	
	



```
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
```

I have seen posts that this might have to do with the/an LSI RAID card. I tried turning off ACPI in BIOS and it didn't work. The system crashes and takes me into the debugger. I tried to turn off ACPI in the installer and it didn't work. I am going now to disable ACPI in the BIOS and disable ACPI in the OS. If it just reboots I am afraid I am going to be done with it and install RedHat which was the original OS on the server.


----------



## Oko (Dec 18, 2013)

It didn't work. Just out of curiosity I tried OpenBSD amd64. It went without a hitch with ACPI 3.0 enabled in the BIOS and serial ports on. I am seriously questioning my decision to go with ZFS on several file servers I just received. Unfortunately OpenBSD is not something I can run on this server due to the lack of virtualization support.


----------

